# jar deployment tool gesucht



## poekel (14. Jul 2004)

hallo gemeinde,

ich suche ein tool oder plugin womit ich aus einer anwendung ein jar generieren / exportieren kann _UND _das alle benötigten libs (jars) mit includiert. es geht ja nicht das man im jar noch jars ansprechen kann. deswegen sollten im generierten jarfile die benötigten classfiles demenstrechend mit eingeordnet werden.

ein eclipse plugin habe ich nicht gefunden.
hat jemand ideen?

es grüsst
poekel


----------



## meez (14. Jul 2004)

ZIP-Implementation von Java??


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2004)

mhm - warum entpackst du nicht einfach die benötigten jars in dein project und erstellst dann z.b. eclipse ein jar ?!


----------



## poekel (16. Jul 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mhm - warum entpackst du nicht einfach die benötigten jars in dein project und erstellst dann z.b. eclipse ein jar ?!



das hab ich auch gemacht, aber schick ist das nicht. es ist zudem sehr 
aufwändig das zu tun und produziert einen grossen overhead. so was 
muss es doch auch automatisch geben oder?


----------



## Mork0075 (22. Sep 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann gibts das -> nennt sich GenJar und ist ein Ant Task. Ich würde es liebend gern auch benutzen nur kann ich es nicht bedienen  Wenn du es hinbekommst dann würde ich mich über ein kleines Tutorial freuen


----------

